# Warm water Cat



## Kelly Hannan

I have been fishing in one of the local Power Plant Cooling Lakes. The surface temp is between 95-105 degrees. Will this have an effect on the meat? Is it safe to eat? The fish seem strong and healthy, no odors, funny spots, funny colors, the meat is white and clean looking. We are fishing inless than 7 feet of water, so the temp probably doesn't change much.


----------



## Csquared

Kelly, I don't remember where in IL you are, but I think you're north of me. The closest power plant lake to me is Powerton, and awhile back I remember hearing it was recommended we limit the amont of fish we ate from there. I would call the DNR. They should have all the particulars for your lake. Or I could ask my neighbor. He is high up with the fishery div of the DNR and may know if you tell me the lake.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Braidwood or Hiedecke. Braidwood is where we caught the fish.

Any input would be great, Thanks

We only kept 8 fish, so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Csquared

http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/PDF/FishingRegulations.pdf

I talked to the neighbor and he directed me to the site above. I can only find smallmouth bass in Heidecke listed, and it suggests one meal per week as part of a mercury advisory.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Can't seem to get the link to work, but thanks anyway. We haven't ate them yet. Heidecke is alot cooler than Braidwood. We don't have enough to be a Mercury issue, basically one good meal is all we have. Thanks again, maybe the next time we talk I will a litle glow in the dark coloring, LOL


----------



## Csquared

Start here, Kelly

http://dnr.state.il.us/

They are in the process of putting a new website up but have links from the old one.

Good luck!


----------

